# Winter Tyres



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

After some advice on purchasing winter tyres for my other half's little DS3 205/45/17. 

I purchased another set of wheels with winter tyres for my Mercedes last September after issues in previous winters of it failing to grip on the smallest amount of snow. Although we didn't have many days of Snow/Ice they certainly helped when it did. 

After being able to drive out of her snowed in housing estate with ease & her car sat going nowhere (we tried) she has asked for me to help her purchase some winter tyres for this year. 

I want to get them bought sooner rather than later. 

Does anyone recommend any particular brand? I have been looking and have found Hankook's/Nankang's and Conti's which people seem to favour any others that people have tried and loved?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

My wife has conti's although I can't remember that exact model and they're great.

I run mitchelin pilot alpine on mine over the winter and I really can't fault them.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Thinking about some winters for the St, I just can't find em anywhere for my wheel size! 205/40 R17 I think


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thinking about some winters for the St, I just can't find em anywhere for my wheel size! 205/40 R17 I think


You tried camskill or my-tyres?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brigham1806 said:


> You tried camskill or my-tyres?


Bloody hell they've got em there, first lot I've seen, cheers!
My tyres have a sea of chinese tat, but in amongst them are a pirelli sottozero and a set of nexen winguard sports. Anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at tyre leader and oponeo too. I've just bought a set of Nokian WR D3 for my wife's ds3 too. They do free delivery too. 

I had Petlas on her last car and they were incredibly good in the cold and snow. I've used many brands over the years and they're all excellent tbh. No need to spend silly amounts on them. Friends have been using budget winter tyres and have found them to wear very well and provide great levels of grip in ice or snow. 

The Nokians had excellent reviews and were reasonably priced. 

Cooks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nexen winguard sports are very good, great in the slush and damp weather including giving great grip on the 300bhp Leon Cupra I ran them on. When I changed to the mini I went for nokian a3's, I don't find them any better than the nexans. If I was to buy more winters I'd go for the nexans or some uniroyals. I got mine from openo


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

All season or winter? If winter I would consider Good Year Ice Grip 2.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had Pirelli sottozero on my last car and found that they constantly felt greasy in anything bar snow - even in the dry. I bought a full set of sunitrac winters for less than half the price of the Pirelli and so far, after two winters I've found them to be equally as good. 

Bizarre I know. 

Cooks


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

We have Vredestein and Dunlop winters on ours. Can't fault either of them. Have worn well and give good grip in the cold, wet weather as well as in the snow. This year will be the 4th season for the Vredestein ( probably the last as they will be down to 3 or 4mm) and the 3rd for the Dunlops. I change them around November/December and swap them back in April or May.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Do not get nankangs snow vivas!

I bought some just to use when the weather was really bad and they're awful. You can feel them moving around under the car, it never seemed to want to stay in a straight line, constantly needing small steering adjustments. Felt down right dangerous at times.

I've got nexen 4s tyres on another car, the tread design is very similar to a full on winter tyre but the compound isn't quite as soft. A good compromise for the uk where we might only get actual snow for a week while at other times it can be fairly mild.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a set of Nexan Winguards for the R32 that I have used for a couple of years. I keep getting told there will be snow this year so may actually get to try them out rather than just being out in the cold.. lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The winguards are ok in the snow but I found them best in the cold damp slush weather. Not tried my nokians in the snow as we haven't had any. Having said that they didn't feel much different to the uniroyal rain sport 3's


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use Nokian winter tyres and so far they have never let me down. For some of the roads I use during winter months winter tyres are essential.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Get some Citroen / Peugeot second hand wheels I bought winter tyres of from Mytyres.com winter tyres are also awesome in the wet weather


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Any thoughts on a Q7 with Ferrari wheels for the winter?


Sounds pretty funky 

Generally it seems that the practice is to downsize on the wheel diameter and make up for the change with sidewall profile to match gearing and speedo readout as closely as possible (you probably know this 
and i am being a massive big fool for saying it)

Certainly slightly stretched low profiles on packed snow was not a comfy ride for me last year 

Dropped an inch in wheel size for winters, from 225 45 R17, to 205 55 R16 which comes out at just over 1mm difference in diameter.

Gone for Nokian WRD3's, they do seem to come out well in the tests considering the cost of the opposition.
Got them from Oponeo, but the price seems to have gone up by £2 a corner since last week Hmmmn!...


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Tyre prices on tyreleader and oponeo fluctuate daily, I decide what I want to buy, watch for a week or so and buy when they're at a low.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nexen winguard sports are very good, great in the slush and damp weather including giving great grip on the 300bhp Leon Cupra I ran them on. When I changed to the mini I went for nokian a3's, I don't find them any better than the nexans. If I was to buy more winters I'd go for the nexans or some uniroyals. I got mine from openo


Similar feelings about the A3's, on a Passat 2.0TDi 170 in 205/55R16 in my case.

Previously had experience of Avon Ice Touring, Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme and Maloya Davos. They're not terrible, certainly better than Summer tyres, but I'd put the Nokians as the bottom of my pile. Said in another thread that I don't necessarily think it's a problem with their actual abilities, but I don't think they're suited to our wet/slushy UK winters vs the Scandinavian and more central European ones.

OP. Maybe worth checking your handbook or owners forums and see if there's a recommendation for a different size of winter tyre that you can fit to your wheels. Maybe able to get a bit more selection and better prices.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Have used Nokians on a Saab Aero and my current Legacy SpecB.....superb on both.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Goodyear Ultragrip 8, very good, I think they now have the new 9 version, so should also be very good

Kev


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I buy from Oponeo and really rate vredestein wintrac xtreme.



Gheezer said:


> I am toying with this for my Q7 but my issue its more the right sizing before I buy the wheels. I have 29535R21 PZERO and the best guess for the 740mm diameter for the winters is to get 235/60R18. I can match this size with a set of 'pre loved' the Touareg 18" wheels maybe?
> 
> Alternatively I have scrap sets of 458 20" Alloys and I could use the fronts from two sets but the tyres will be a lot more expensive
> 
> Any thoughts on a Q7 with Ferrari wheels for the winter?


£300 for a new set of 17" Touareg wheels. I got these a few weeks ago and there's still some left it seems.... Same seller...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400886424859


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Yokohama W Drive tyres on the Spec B and was very impressed with them. I have Michelin Alpin 5 ones coming for the Caddy which are meant to be very good.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Conti Winter Sports, had them 3 years now on the mk5 R, cant fault them.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

I have had Good-Year Duragrip 7's on for a few years, and have never had a problem, looking at getting a set of Continental next.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I know they aren't dedicated winter tyres but I'm considering some of those new Michelin Cross climates for my focus, 215/55/R16. Need some new summer tyres anyway, seem to be getting good write ups so could possibly save me buying both new summer tyres and winter tyres in one go


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

There's nothing particularly 'new' about them except the marketing. Years ago all tyres were alright year round, sensible tread patterns and profiles. Then cars got faster, heavier, tyres got wider and lower profile and tread patterns and compounds evolved into what we now know as summer tyres.

You've still been able to buy all season tyres, but the range is fairly limited. On a normal everyday car they're a good solution. A softer compound makeup than summer tyres, plus large tread block with multiple sipes. Not far off true winter tyre performance in snow and slush, but nowhere near as horrible as winters on warm dry roads.

They wouldn't be much fun on somehing driver focused, but on a normal everyday car they're a good solution to our tempremental weather.

As for the need for winter tyres at all, its a debate that will run and run, but is very dependant on the car.

Last time we had a few inches of snow I couldn't even pull my car up out of a very shallow incline on our driveway. I could lift the clutch and get out of the car with both rear wheels happily spinning away at idle. However, true winter tyres made it feel almost dangerous to drive, they just don't work with stiff suspension and decent amounts of power. When it looks like there might be snow I have a pair of rear wheels with winter tyres I keep in the boot to only use when really needed.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Gheezer said:


> Quick update. The Ferrari wheels seem to fit other VAG cars but the Q7 has a larger PCD.
> 
> Anyone fancy some Ferrari wheels for their VAG motors?
> 
> Any Ferrari owners want a spare set?


Q7, Touareg, Cayenne and a few others have unusual wheels. You not interested in the new Touareg 17"s I mentioned for £300?


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

After reading this I'm tempted by some Nokian Weatherproof for my Mk7 golf R instead on the continental TS850s I was considering - also £10 a corner cheaper.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/access...-tyres-test-2015-top-all-weather-tyres-tested


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

also seen these, although i doubt i would run them all year

it just so happens i have 2 spare nokians wrA3 so im in 2 minds to buy a pair and run a 
mix this winter at least

or put the other 2 on the bay and buy 4


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

If I get the nokian weatherproof I will use them as winter tyres, albeit with a bit more flexibility to keep them on a bit longer if needs be. My thinking is I'm going to need another set of tyres anyway before my lease ends in 18 months time so a set of winters/ all seasons makes perfect sense.

My neighbour was trying to persuade me to get some nokian WR ARs although I was edging towards the Continentals but now am seriously considering the weatherproofs.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had Nokia WR D3 for a couple of years and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Great tyres especially in snow and ice.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not selling mine but they guy on ebay still had a few sets last time I checked.


----------

